# Pokémon Prism Leak



## Gamingmeteor (Dec 22, 2016)

Probably due to the large amount of user wanting this particular romhack, and developers not wanting to let it go to waste, it was leaked on 4chan, then people started to spread it after it was taken down. I bet you can find it on that ISO site in a GBA VC format for 3ds soon, or it might already be up there!

EDIT: Oops, Just forgot it was a Copyright link. Also on a sidenote, a merry tempmas to all of you guys who were sad due to Koolboyman's work going to waste, but at least it's now out there for those who find it.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 22, 2016)

There's already a GBC VC file for the 3ds


----------



## Gamingmeteor (Dec 22, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> There's already a GBC VC file for the 3ds


Well that was the 2010 version of prism. The new one is a 2016 one.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

A look at my signature may or may not be helpfull in this case. ^^


----------



## Chary (Dec 22, 2016)

Welp. That's great for the people, not so great for the romhack creator

EDIT: It flat out contains a .gbc file. That is against the rules. Link removed.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Gamingmeteor said:


> source removed due to containing copyrighted materials
> Probably due to the large amount of user wanting this particular romhack, and developers not wanting to let it go to waste, it was leaked on 4chan, then people started to spread it after it was taken down. I bet you can find it on that ISO site in a GBA VC format for 3ds soon, or it might already be up there!



I was just about to comment that you should probably remove that link. If you take the image from my signature, you should be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> I was just about to comment that you should probably remove that link. If you take the image from my signature, you should be fine.


thanks man , found it , btw just making sure , does this work on a gba emulaotor ?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> thanks man , found it , btw just making sure , does this work on a gba emulaotor ?



Depends on the emulator, I guess. If it supports GBC emulation, then yes. VisualBoyAdvance for example is able to run it.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

oh yeah , since it says that it's the .91 version , does that mean its a version from before he got the C&D ?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> oh yeah , since it says that it's the .91 version , does that mean its a version from before he got the C&D ?



From what I've heard, the 0.91 version is the version TwitchPlaysPokemon had. Basicly the game with a few tiny flaws and no online.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

alright, i just downloaded and extracted it from his sig , I can verify that it's the real deal . thanks man.


----------



## Arras (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm guessing one of the guys who had access to the TwitchPlaysPokemon version leaked it. Those guys already had the files, didn't have any C&D's and didn't get anything from the original developer after his C&D, so it should be fine?


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

aww thought pokemon prism was based of the gba games...
i am glad leaks are a thing...
there is plenty of good stuff out there that people wouldn't enjoy or know...


----------



## xtheman (Dec 22, 2016)

So its a leak of the beta build 0.91


RIP the dev. He is going to get sued


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2016)

Search 'that iso site'
"*[GDRIVE] Pokémon Prism Version (v0.91 build 0144) VC Inject CIA*"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xtheman166 said:


> So its a leak of the beta build 0.91
> 
> 
> RIP the dev. He is going to get sued


It is apparently a build from a beta tester, so not exactly the 'full final' release. Also how can a romhack take 8 years to make 0_O


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 22, 2016)

Ya gotta love leaks!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



xtheman166 said:


> So its a leak of the beta build 0.91
> 
> 
> RIP the dev. He is going to get sued



I'm not so sure that he would.  A cease and desist surely can't control what other people that already had the product before it was delivered do when they themselves aren't also given a cease and desist.


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Dec 22, 2016)

Guys, if you want to make your own VC inject make sure to use the "new" VC base in Asdolo's injector, or the cries will be off.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2016)

Such a high chance that this was going to happen. This was a lose-lose no matter what for Nintendo.


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 22, 2016)

I wish I had a PC so I can convert the .gbc to VC.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 22, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> I wish I had a PC so I can convert the .gbc to VC.



It's already been done earlier today on that iso site


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> I wish I had a PC so I can convert the .gbc to VC.



Sooner or later, someone will convert it and post it on that ISO site. Well, at least I'd speculate that this would happen.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 22, 2016)

It is on the iso site, though I wonder if the wireless connectivity code that was added to Gold, Silver, Crystal and a few Pokemon rom hacks could be added to Prism, that would be awesome.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> It is on the iso site, though I wonder if the wireless connectivity code that was added to Gold, Silver, Crystal and a few Pokemon rom hacks could be added to Prism, that would be awesome.



It can and it will.


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 22, 2016)

The server is down on that iso site...


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> The servee is down on that iso site...



Well, then I'd suggest to wait? ^^


----------



## Lightyose (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Well, then I'd suggest to wait? ^^


I can wait.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Holy cow. Is this the real, full game?


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 22, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> I can wait.



check your PMs


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> check your PMs


pls


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Holy cow. Is this the real, full game?



The .91 version is the full game with (maybe) some tiny flaws and no online. It's the version that TPP played.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Quick question, does anyone have the leaked game as a patch and not a .gbc so it can be put up here?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Quick question, does anyone have the leaked game as a patch and not a .gbc so it can be put up here?



I think it would still be taken down, because, you know, Nintendo doesn't want it to be released? Even as a patch.


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

heh, i don't have an account on that iso site and i am too lazy to make one for 1 download, can someone pm me the link for get the VC cia?
(i had an temporary account before but the thing was hacked, and i lost the acocunt, too lazy to find a temp mail that works)


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

just making sure , can this be played by something like my oldboy on android?


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> just making sure , can this be played by something like my oldboy on android?


Its a gbc rom, so yes.


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> just making sure , can this be played by something like my oldboy on android?


as long as it reads Game boy color games it should be fine!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

alrighty then , as soon as it finishes moving from my pc to my phone , i'll start playing it !


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Uhm... dafuq? The image was 410x150, why was it removed?


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Uhm... dafuq? The image was 410x150, why was it removed?


maybe cuz with the text it was too high?


----------



## Chary (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Uhm... dafuq? The image was 410x150, why was it removed?


Might have been over 80kb instead?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

migles said:


> maybe cuz with the text it was too high?



Oh well, whatever.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> Might have been over 80kb instead?



It was 29,3...


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

Just downloaded, i wonder if its the 2016 version. I hope it is.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Just downloaded, i wonder if its the 2016 version. I hope it is.



If it is the 0.91 version, it's the one TPP used.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

Too bad he hasn't leaked the ACTUAL 2016 version.
You think it'll work on the GameYob?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FanmadeEndings said:


> If it is the 0.91 version, it's the one TPP used.



So this is a demo?


----------



## Blue (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Too bad he hasn't leaked the ACTUAL 2016 version.
> You think it'll work on the GameYob?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


No it is a version before the final release but there aren't much changes (I think).


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Too bad he hasn't leaked the ACTUAL 2016 version.
> You think it'll work on the GameYob?



I think it would, why shouldn't it? And the *actual* version would not have helped a lot since basicly all it did was adding online play. Since the project was taken down by Nintendo, I bet the online servers for this game would've been as well.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

Did'nt he say anything like ''This is free, non-commercial software''?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aqib Ali said:


> No it is a version before the final release but there aren't much changes (I think).



Then i'll start playing it right away.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Did'nt he say anything like ''This is free, non-commercial software''?



He did, Nintendo did not care.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

F**k them, i'm gonna play it.


----------



## Skullkandy69 (Dec 22, 2016)

Anyyone got a link download to this?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Skullkandy69 said:


> Anyyone got a link download to this?



Would be against the rules.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> It can and it will.


It can't and it won't. But not because it couldn't be done, but because this is a dev build and therefore some features have not been completed, wireless features being one of them.

The one on the ISO site uses the old vc, so rip


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd give it to you if it wasn't a one-way ticket to getting banned.


----------



## Skullkandy69 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Would be against the rules.


 what rules?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> It can't and it won't. But not because it couldn't be done, but because this is a dev build and therefore some features have not been completed, wireless features being one of them.
> 
> The one on the ISO site uses the old vc, so rip



We'll see about that. ^^ Someone I wrote with was very confident he could do it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Skullkandy69 said:


> what rules?



The forum rules?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

Skullkandy69 said:


> what rules?


Google my friend ..its easy to find..


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 22, 2016)

Does this game still have multiplayer? If yes, can we add the WiFi patch to a CIA version of it?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Okay, so my signature was removed because it "helped to find copyrighted material". Alright.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

Can't we add it to the gbc version?.
I'm stuck in userland homebrew, so, please.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

yo , ive downloaded the whole package to my pc , so if I want to play it on an emulator on my android , do I need to move the whole thing there or only the .gbc file ?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> yo , ive downloaded the whole package to my pc , so if I want to play it on an emulator on my android , do I need to move the whole thing there or only the .gbc file ?



Just the gbc file.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Dec 22, 2016)

damn. if nintendo finds out who leaked it, prepare to get sued.


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 22, 2016)

I don't know.
Android apps are .apk's, right?


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2016)

why is everyone asking for a link.

what the fuck happened to good old fashion searching google.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> I don't know.
> Android apps are .apk's, right?



yeah


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> I don't know.
> Android apps are .apk's, right?


yes they are, this is not an app ..its a gba file ..you would need an emulator to open  the gba file..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aletron9000 said:


> damn. if nintendo finds out who leaked it, prepare to get sued.


thats why it was posted on 4chan ..keep trying Nintendo ..


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> yes they are, this is not an app ..its a gba file ..you would need an emulator to open  the gba file..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I mean NWP did it first, so..


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> I mean NWP did it first, so..


sorry for the noob question, whats NWP?


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

duffmmann said:


> It is on the iso site, though I wonder if the wireless connectivity code that was added to Gold, Silver, Crystal and a few Pokemon rom hacks could be added to Prism, that would be awesome.


I'm already on it but shhh!


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 22, 2016)

wew just downloaded the cia vc inject. I guess my winter break just got a little more fun


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> I'm already on it but shhh!
> 
> View attachment 72711


yo any plans to patch this into the rom itself for people who arent playing on 3ds?


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> yo any plans to patch this into the rom itself for people who arent playing on 3ds?


Maybe, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Maybe, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 22, 2016)

Flame said:


> what the fuck happened to good old fashion searching google.


That's too much work


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

its working fine on my gba emulator , love the character custimization .


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

UPDATE : this is officially the best shit that ever happened to gen2 romhacks , just beat the first gym leader and i'm lovin every second of it .


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Let's just hope that KBM doesn't get in too much trouble...


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> Let's just hope that KBM doesn't get in too much trouble...


hell if I know , but whos "KBM" ?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> hell if I know , but whos "KBM" ?



The creator of the hack.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

munchy_cool said:


> sorry for the noob question, whats NWP?


NWPlayer on Twitter, otherwise known as Nikki. She's a resident squid hacker.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> The creator of the hack.


oh yeah , Koolboyman , naw he shouldn't be in too much trouble if one of the beta testers leaked it , after all he can say that he complied with their C&D .


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 22, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> NWPlayer on Twitter, otherwise known as Nikki. She's a resident squid hacker.


her tweet came after the 4chan thread was created  4chan is the best place to leak it ..


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, my research does work as expected. I found most of these offset addresses in the prism rom cause they're familiar to the crystal rom but others are deleted or just aren't necessary (?) So it will definitely takes more time til I have done this...


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Looks good so far, now testing with a second 3DS...


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Looks good so far, now testing with a second 3DS...


WOAH!!


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm done with testing. Trading worked perfectly. Making a testing video for Youtube again. You can expect that patch and patched game soon. (Christmas should be a good date...)


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> I'm done with testing. Trading worked perfectly. Making a testing video for Youtube again. You can expect that patch and patched game soon.



You never fail to deliver! This is amazing!



CreAtor135 said:


> It can't and it won't. But not because it couldn't be done, but because this is a dev build and therefore some features have not been completed, wireless features being one of them.
> 
> The one on the ISO site uses the old vc, so rip



Yeah... would you look at that?


----------



## xtheman (Dec 22, 2016)

@Traiver what happens if you trade a pokemon only in that game with a pokemon in the main games?


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> @Traiver what happens if you trade a pokemon only in that game with a pokemon in the main games?


I'm curious, too. Will testing it in a moment...


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> I'm done with testing. Trading worked perfectly. Making a testing video for Youtube again. You can expect that patch and patched game soon. (Christmas should be a good date...)


Have you tested link battling yet? (Also, X-mas is a good time to release it)


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Garblant said:


> Have you tested link battling yet? (Also, X-mas is a good time to release it)


Nope, I really need a savegame for this...


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 22, 2016)

It was only a matter of time before someone leaked, too bad Nintendo, too bad you can't stop something once it spreads like a virus  



Aletron9000 said:


> damn. if nintendo finds out who leaked it, prepare to get sued.



Only if people are stupid and don't mask or make their IP addresses harder to trace, there are ways.


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Nope, I really need a savegame for this...


I'd give you mine if I had one. I'm waiting till you release to play. Anyone else got a save to share?


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

MadMageKefka said:


> I'd give you mine if I had one. I'm waiting till you release to play. Anyone else got a save to share?


I provided my save file


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Well... trading with Crystal works kinda... (not really)


----------



## Garblant (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Well... trading with Crystal works kinda... (not really)


Well, it is a romhack after all...

I guess Prism to Prism trades work better?


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Well... trading with Crystal works kinda... (not really)


I was hoping for a bad egg glitch or missing no. or something fun =( lol


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Lmao, trading with Crystal causes this in Prism if you cancel the trade.


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Lmao, trading with Crystal causes this in Prism if you cancel the trade.


so does prism trading with prism work?


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> so does prism trading with prism work?


Yes.


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> so does prism trading with prism work?


According to @Travier post, trading from Crystal > Prism should work as well, that screen is in case you cancel the trade(?)

EDIT: From what i can get from the images, the trade is auto-cancelled?


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Dec 22, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Yes.


Sweet!
also is it the 1.0 version? because I read somewhere it was a beta leak, so would it not be finished?


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> You never fail to deliver! This is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... would you look at that?


Words cannot express how happy I am to be eating my own words.


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Sweet!
> also is it the 1.0 version? because I read somewhere it was a beta leak, so would it not be finished?



Only the 0.91 leaked online so far.
1.0 leaking would probably get the dev sued.


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

Mr.ButtButt said:


> Sweet!
> also is it the 1.0 version? because I read somewhere it was a beta leak, so would it not be finished?



It is 0.91, however, this is what TwitchPlaysPokemon used. It's basicly the full game w/o online.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> It is 0.91, however, this is what TwitchPlaysPokemon used. It's basicly the full game w/o online.


What do you mean 'online'?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 22, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> What do you mean 'online'?



From what I read, they planned online features for prism.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

CreAtor135 said:


> What do you mean 'online'?


Trading, battling, link cable functions


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2016)

I wonder what was planned in the final release.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

Ominous66521 said:


> I wonder what was planned in the final release.


according to the dev, more songs, online functions.


----------



## CreAtor135 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well I don't think that's really 'online'. So really they're wireless features, right?


----------



## Traiver (Dec 22, 2016)

Well... battling should work, too (thanks to @Garblant for lend me your save file) but I get the same error screen, that means something in the offsets don't fit right, yet.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

haven't had too much time to play it , but here's a picture of my current team .



 how far along are you?


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 22, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> haven't had too much time to play it , but here's a picture of my current team .
> View attachment 72728 how far along are you?


wait isnt shinx gen 4? did i miss the part where this hack has other gens?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> wait isnt shinx gen 4? did i miss the part where this hack has other gens?


I think so , I remember catching pokemon from other gens in the beta. and snorunt is gen 3 .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hey would posting a MEGA link to the 3ds version of prism be against rules ?


----------



## xtheman (Dec 23, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> hey would posting a MEGA link to the 3ds version of prism be against rules ?


Yes because it has the rom of the game and the rom of the base game


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Yes because it has the rom of the game and the rom of the base game


okay then thanks .


----------



## Traiver (Dec 23, 2016)

Pokémon Prism wireless trading test - This is not the final result, as you can see, it contains still many bugs


----------



## MadMageKefka (Dec 23, 2016)

Traiver said:


> Pokémon Prism wireless trading test - This is not the final result, as you can see, it contains still many bugs



Can't thank you enough for your effort! Watching this thread with excitement!


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 23, 2016)

I am digging the party sprites. They look amazing. Gonna be playing this for three days.


----------



## longxa762 (Dec 23, 2016)

Is it true post game is locked in the leaked version?


----------



## Garblant (Dec 23, 2016)

longxa762 said:


> Is it true post game is locked in the leaked version?


It's more like the post game is incomplete. This is why you currently can't  access it, because it currently isn't there...


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 23, 2016)

I hope someday the real final version is leaked :/


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

okay wait a second while I untangle my mind............forget my earlier statement , this isn't the best thing that happened to GEN 2 romhacks , it's the best thing that ever happened to romhacks PERIOD.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

just cleared the 7th out of the 20 gyms , ( I love you fast-forward option) . but now I don't know where to go , (knew I should have paid attention to when that guy was talking).


----------



## GamingAori (Dec 23, 2016)

what is the new typ chart? because of the sound typ


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> I hope someday the real final version is leaked :/


All it added was online and music both of which can be added now.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 23, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> All it added was online and music both of which can be added now.



IIRC some of the postgame isn't accesible in the leaked version.


----------



## Blue (Dec 23, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> IIRC some of the postgame isn't accesible in the leaked version.


Oh..


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

gahahahaha , pure luck guys , but my main right now is a ............SHINY ABSOL .


----------



## GamingAori (Dec 23, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> gahahahaha , pure luck guys , but my main right now is a ............SHINY ABSOL .


Luxio is much better


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> Luxio is much better


already have luxray with , thunder fang , power ballad , night slash and bass tremor .
anyway, here .




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GamingAori (Dec 23, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> already have luxray with , thunder fang , power ballad , night slash and bass tremor .
> anyway, here .View attachment 72803
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


oh okay, I'm still at the beginning after 4h igt. I need to find a way to get to the last dynamite. does exist other new typs? or is the soundtyp the only new?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 23, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> oh okay, I'm still at the beginning after 4h igt. I need to find a way to get to the last dynamite. does exist other new typs? or is the soundtyp the only new?


new types ? fairy , gas and sound are all I've found as for the last dynamite , you need to leave the mines in a cart and go to one of the other locations , there are 4 in the tunnel and one elsewhere , I think .

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

there are also some Fakemon legendaries , 4 of them I think , I've seen one so far . but the story says there are 4 of them .
EDIT : there are 6 new types in all . Wood , wind, sound, fairy, gas and abnormal.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 24, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> okay wait a second while I untangle my mind............forget my earlier statement , this isn't the best thing that happened to GEN 2 romhacks , it's the best thing that ever happened to romhacks PERIOD.


The most impressive thing for me is definitely those sprites for all the other Pokemon he had to make... not just the front facing sprites, but also the ones that show up when you catch them and battle with it.  How many gens does this game span, by the way?  I assume 1 through 4?


----------



## Noroxus (Dec 24, 2016)

I didnt expect a leak so soon :o

too bad its not a final version but the dev probably is already getting blasted by Ninty


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

it's defifntly not the final version ,.MINOR SPOILERS HERE : in the postgame your supposed to continue  the story by going to rijon and meeting up with someone to calm down the guardians(the 4 fakemon legendaries) but when you get there , your dad , tells you that he'll have a mission for you in a later version of prism . you can however explore rijon, kanto, and johto , get all the badges and so on .


----------



## GamingAori (Dec 24, 2016)

so I hope somebody will make the postgame inofficially.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

GamingAori said:


> so I hope somebody will make the postgame inofficially.


there are several hackers on the net who claim to have the final version of prism , but whether or that's true, and if they'll even leak it is up for debate .


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 24, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> there are several hackers on the net who claim to have the final version of prism , but whether or that's true, and if they'll even leak it is up for debate .


I heard there was an endless battle arena type thing, battle chateau style, that was in postgame - is that still in this build?


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> I heard there was an endless battle arena type thing, battle chateau style, that was in postgame - is that still in this build?


it's called the battle arcade , you face random challangers who grow stronger with each round , no healing , the longer your streak , the more tickets you get , tickets can be traded for some cool prizes.


----------



## LightningXCE (Dec 24, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> there are several hackers on the net who claim to have the final version of prism , but whether or that's true, and if they'll even leak it is up for debate .



They are lying.

This was our most recent build until the C&D, which we still don't know how it leaked.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

oh, yeah , to answer an earlier question , there are pokemon up to gen 6 .


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 24, 2016)

just posted a review on this since I've more or less finished the game , could you let me know what you think ?


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 24, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> just posted a review on this since I've more or less finished the game , could you let me know what you think ?


Just read it.  Very enjoyable read and it was a nice touch to include bullet points of what the game contains.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2016)

LightningXCE said:


> They are lying.
> 
> This was our most recent build until the C&D, which we still don't know how it leaked.


Okay this is a quick update , read the README.txt that comes with the game, it explains A LOT . the hackers say they got their hands on the game because one of the devs was careless and they might release updates if they can find devs willing to help them since they don't have much experience in that particular language, also they tampered with it, removing the credits and the dev studio in-game so as not to get the original devs in trouble . they also state they are in no way affiliated with the original devs and are only a group of people who want to see romhacks succeed .


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 26, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> Okay this is a quick update , read the README.txt that comes with the game, it explains A LOT . the hackers say they got their hands on the game because one of the devs was careless and they might release updates if they can find devs willing to help them since they don't have much experience in that particular language, also they tampered with it, removing the credits and the dev studio in-game so as not to get the original devs in trouble . they also state they are in no way affiliated with the original devs and are only a group of people who want to see romhacks succeed .



I hope they succeed, this gem should be completed IMO


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 26, 2016)

AtlasFontaine said:


> I hope they succeed, this gem should be completed IMO


so do I , I loved every second of the game and I hope i'll get to finish it completely someday.
EDIT: my above post should say : programming language:


----------



## Alex658 (Dec 27, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> so do I , I loved every second of the game and I hope i'll get to finish it completely someday.
> EDIT: my above post should say : programming language:



Did you find the read me on a certain iso site?


----------



## munchy_cool (Dec 27, 2016)

Alex658 said:


> Did you find the read me on a certain iso site?


in the rar file ..


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 27, 2016)

Alex658 said:


> Did you find the read me on a certain iso site?


no, it came with the download package.


----------



## The4anoni (Dec 30, 2016)

Which is newest version ? 0.91 ? I saw somewhere patch for 0.92


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 30, 2016)

The4anoni said:


> Which is newest version ? 0.91 ? I saw somewhere patch for 0.92



The 0.92 has bugfixes so you should go for that one


----------



## The4anoni (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok ,so 0.92 is latest version ,right ? Can you give me md5 for already patched version ?
And how i can apply wireless patch ?


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 30, 2016)

The4anoni said:


> Ok ,so 0.92 is lates versin ,right ? Can you give me md5 for already patched version ?
> And how i can apply wireless patch ?



Go to /vp/, there's a thread with links and everything you should know.


----------



## The4anoni (Dec 30, 2016)

How can i know that this isn't fake ? I don't want download Pokemon bloody crystal


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 30, 2016)

The4anoni said:


> How can i know that this isn't fake ? I don't want download Pokemon bloody crystal



It isn't, I already tested it.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 30, 2016)

what exactly does the patch fix ?


----------



## cearp (Dec 30, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> From what I've heard, the 0.91 version is the version TwitchPlaysPokemon had. Basicly the game with a few tiny flaws and *no online*.


you make it sound like the full release would have online, but how can a gbc game have online?


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 30, 2016)

cearp said:


> you make it sound like the full release would have online, but how can a gbc game have online?


Link trading, link battling


----------



## cearp (Dec 30, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Link trading, link battling


ok, not online, but i get it


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Dec 30, 2016)

lcie nimbus said:


> what exactly does the patch fix ?



Changelog:



> Zeii:
> -Fixed Sylveon (again)
> -Crobat can now learn HM Fly
> -Chinchou line can now learn TM Thunder Wave
> ...


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 30, 2016)

cearp said:


> you make it sound like the full release would have online, but how can a gbc game have online?



It was supposed to have online. Some devs are currently working on implementing online features in the original Gen 1 and Gen 2 games on the 3ds virtual console, apparently it is a hardware related issue and is not restricted by it being a GBC game.


----------



## cearp (Dec 30, 2016)

FanmadeEndings said:


> It was supposed to have online. Some devs are currently working on implementing online features in the original Gen 1 and Gen 2 games on the 3ds virtual console, apparently it is a hardware related issue and is not restricted by it being a GBC game.


but how can a gb game have online, or 3d, or touch screen support?
how couldn't these things be restricted by it being a gameboy game?


----------



## FanmadeEndings (Dec 30, 2016)

cearp said:


> but how can a gb game have online, or 3d, or touch screen support?
> how couldn't these things be restricted by it being a gameboy game?



You are asking the wrong person as I'm not the one who is implementing it. All I can tell you is that it is possible and it is being worked on.


----------



## The4anoni (Dec 30, 2016)

If i have prism 0.91 rom i apply the 0.92 patch on it ? Right ? Or is the prism patch is for 2010 edition ?

Edit: Got it 0.92 ips is for 0.91 version of rom


----------



## xtheman (Dec 30, 2016)

The4anoni said:


> If i have prism 0.91 rom i apply the 0.92 patch on it ? Right ? Or is the prism patch is for 2010 edition ?


Patch it to 0.91


----------



## The4anoni (Dec 30, 2016)

md5 of prism 0.91: 4ca545ec793c0bd17ea4cb6c6e3cc10d
Md5 of patch 0.92 (ips file):0530d4e02c0d4add8efc7bc3fd59efd0


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey, real quick question about the gbatemp rules, someone released pokemon prism as an .ips file for pokemon crystal, would that be allowed to be linked on here or not?


----------



## xtheman (Dec 30, 2016)

ItsKipz said:


> Hey, real quick question about the gbatemp rules, someone released pokemon prism as an .ips file for pokemon crystal, would that be allowed to be linked on here or not?


Should be fine.
AM2R has a link here even though that is down.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 30, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Should be fine.
> AM2R has a link here even though that is down.


Alright, if OP wants to add this to the post, here is a link to the .ips patches for Pokemon Prism, apply these to a clean Pokemon Crystal rom and you're set! (Mods, if this breaks any rules pls let me know.)
http://www.mediafire.com/file/b664qxh51h2k68i/Prism.7z


----------



## alphamule (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm actually looking for the older versions, preferably with source code.  Does anyone have an archive of the patch files between releases?


----------

